# Theodore Roosevelt's ideas on immigration!!



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I rcvd this e-mail today.

Theodore Roosevelt's ideas on immigration

Amen to this! 99 years later. 
Theodore Roosevelt's ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.

"In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith, becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American... There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people."

Theodore Roosevelt 1907??


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

:beer: :beer: I agree with just about everything in that Paragraph


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

k: Couldn't agree more.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive read that before :beer: :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Great quote, and it actually appears to be true. I did some research and found one comment I thought I'd post. Just give a bit more validity to the quote:



> Theodore Roosevelt indeed wrote these words, but not in 1907 while he was still president. The passages were culled from a letter he wrote to the president of the American Defense Society on January 3, 1919, three days before Roosevelt died.


 source: http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_roosevelt_on_immigrants.htm


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Hell yeah - the good old days. :thumb:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Amen to that :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like it a lot. In spite of the fact that TR was viewed by many historians as a do nothing president, his accomplishments were many. Our entire National Parks system is owed to his foresight. As seen in this quote, his logic and understanding of what makes America such a great country was complete. Thanks TR. Burl


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Teddy was quite a guy if you want to see a lasting legacy check out this link

http://www.trcp.org/



> We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people."


 :thumb:

Bob


----------

